# What's your favorite review you've received so far?



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

I think my favorite is this one I got for my book 1:-

"Well written with imaginative use of standard characters, elves that are more than your standard pretty girl or tiny warrior, dwarf without attitude and with intelligence, heroes with flaws and not every ending is a happy one or every encounter works out for the best. And a dragon that is both morally superior and evil at the same time, reflecting a measure of humanity and the moral ambiguities we face. One has to wonder about the mindset the author comes from."

What are your favorite reviews you've had?


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

As a queer person suffering from bulimia from the age of 8 (so 12 years now), I really related to big chunks of this book. My first real lesbian relationship ended at the start of February too, just a few months before I started reading Lesbian Crushes and Bulimia, so the heartache Natasha talks about was not only relatable (who DOESN’T find heartache relatable?) but still fresh. This book tore me down when I was incredibly vulnerable, it was a very hard read, but also one that I wanted to continue forever. And then it helped me to put things back together again, but in a different, slightly healthier way. I came out as queer rather than lesbian (the book made me realise how different the two can be and that both were valid and it was okay for me to ID in whatever way feels right) and after a quick dip into WORSE eating disordered behaviours, I finally confronted my need to recover.

I don’t know when I finished the book… August? What I do know is that it’s November and I haven’t purged for two and a half months. I’m finally getting specialist treatment for my ED and of course that’s a big help in recovery, but there were days, particularly at the start of treatment, where I’d leave my session thinking I’d nip into the toilets and purge before my train arrived. Instead I would sit down and read this book and I would be sucked in. I’ve never identified with a protagonist so much before. Natasha is so honest and maybe this is just my interpretation (which would say more about me than the book!) but I think she makes it very clear how bizarre the logic of an eating disorder is – it’s as if you want something (food, normalcy, love) so much that you decide you need to not want it anymore. Of course it then takes an even bigger hold of you. I wouldn’t recommend this book to someone who hadn’t suffered with an eating disorder. It’s the best account of one that I’ve seen (which is funny, because often the ED parts of the book are pushed aside to make room for the feelings, but I think that’s why it’s so powerful – the ED is a symptom of something much bigger) but I couldn’t recommend it to someone who wouldn’t “get” that mindset. The book doesn’t walk you through what an eating disorder is and it doesn’t sugarcoat the ending and leave you thinking “that’s okay then, everything was fine in the end, she snapped out of it” the way a lot of eating disorder memoirs do. It’s honest. It’s a dose of tough love, a reminder about accountability and it has the potential to knock you off your feet and leave you there or pick up right up afterwards and bandage you up. It’s closest to Marya Hornbacher’s Wasted, I’d say, with a little sprinkle of The Bell Jar. That’s a push though, because it’s unlike anything else out there. So often in the queer community, there’s talk about the intersection between female partners’ bodies and eating disorders. It’s something a lot of us struggle with, but nobody wants to formally address it. Reading about it made me finally feel like my feelings were okay and that I could finally overcome them.

I am so thankful for this book. I want to keep on going with recovery so that ten years from now I’ll be alive and I’ll be able to say that this book saved my life. I feel like it already did more for me than years of therapy, medication and hospitalisation did though – when I feel like dipping deep into my ED again, I think back to how bleak this book got and how bleak my LIFE has been. Natasha’s honesty will blow you away, even if it does occasionally hit a nerve.

I will never, ever forget it, and I think writing this has made me convince myself to read it again. Third time! I’m so greatful to Natasha for writing this and I’ll sing its/her praises every chance I get.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Natasha Holme said:


> ...
> 
> I will never, ever forget it, and I think writing this has made me convince myself to read it again. Third time! I'm so greatful to Natasha for writing this and I'll sing its/her praises every chance I get.


Wow! Sounds like you made a real difference to someone's life - that must feel amazing!

Martyn


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"What is Gastien? What is a family saga? I didn't know either of these things at first, but it sounded interesting. It was so much better than interesting though. This review will never come close enough to how this book made me felt, but I will try.

Have you ever had a goal in life, one that no matter what, you would never give up on? Were you in a position in life that stated, by almost everyone, you'll never make it? That was Gastien's world. Born to a bitter and abusive father, in order to accomplish his dream of painting, he must run and never return home. He was a dreamer who refused to quit, and he will take himself to the most bitter edge of starvation to accomplish it. When others would say `I would rather eat' or `I would rather live somewhere nice', he chooses to never give up and use that money for his art. Foolish or brilliant?

Gastien will rise and fall multiple times. When will he get his ultimate dream? A job? When will he at least get off the streets? Just when you think `he's okay', it all comes crashing down again. Just like in life, you never know what to expect in this book. You could be crying emotionally for three pages at a time, and then the next start bouncing with joy. It is a rollercoaster ride that I do not want to get off of. I think my heart will break a little when the journey is finally over.

This book is sexually charged. Besides painting and art, Gastien is definitely about the sex. That is who he is though, without it, this book would not be the same. Having such a hard time as a child, growing up to love is tough. Sex, is a substitute to feel wanted and warm. I have a feeling the second book is really going to be putting Gastien to a test, if the summary is anything close to it!

The highest I can rate it is five. However to me, this is one of the best books I have read in years. It will be a long time before another book will be able to take it's place."


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

About "Myriad":

"I dont read at all this is the 1st proper book ive ever read nd finished in my life...it realy realy good this should be made into a movie it will be an amazing movie"


----------



## Ashley Hornbaker (Nov 5, 2014)

My favorite review came in as a phone call. I was working the front desk at an IT company and selling the books to customers. A few clients were kind and patronized me, which I think was more so because they knew me, rather than actually liking science fiction. 

Three months later one of my quiet clients calls and is actually excited. She said it was the most exciting book she'd read in years and I should pitch it to a movie firm.

... I know this isn't really true, or at least I don't feel that way. That position is reserved for people who've exerted more effort than me, but nonetheless, it was a compliment from someone who liked it enough to find me on facebook, look up my cell phone number and call. That is a lot of effort to compliment someone's small-time project, but it really makes my day, month, even year, to know that one person really enjoyed it.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

From my book of short biker fiction:

"It's then that Petterson shows flashes of the kind of talent that O. Henry and Rod Serling used in their ironic tales."

Even my tattoos blushed.


----------



## Tig Carson (Oct 30, 2014)

_"Rusty is one of the best robots in all of science fiction."_ - Carol Kean (Perihelion Science Fiction Magazine)

I cherish this blurb from Carol's review! I spent a solid year perfecting the robot in my book. Rusty started out as my comic relief, then turned into much more. So to get a review like that really made me happy. It was also my first professional review, so it holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL,

I have to say that my favourite review is not a good one! I have hundreds (on Google play) saying the book is amazing, and almost felt blasé about it being well received, then I got this:

_This book is poo. Even One Direction Fan Fiction is better. It rotted my brain._

It made me grin, perhaps I am weird


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Reviews from children are the best 

This review is from: Mystery at Ocean Drive (teen action adventure) (Kindle Edition)

_I thought she was a ghost but she turned out to be girl who was stolen omg that was good.
_

_The book had a good mystery to it and I love mysteries really good book I think you should read it_


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

"It's okay, I guess." 

Thanks Mom!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Best review I ever got:  "An OK story, but a little pointless."

Keeps it all in perspective.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sometimes your book finds the EXACT target market  .

Verified Purchase(What is this?)
This review is from: But Can You Drink The Water? (Droll, witty, and utterly British) (Kindle Edition)

One word describes this book BRILLIANT. Obvious that the Author Emigrated from UK to RSA. I and my family left Liverpool same as the Author for RSA also in the 70s.Every situation, Every Page related to EXACTLY what happened to ourselves as the Author experienced, even down to when we returned to the UK on Holiday. Both the Wife and I shed tears of Laughter. It brought back many memories. We also had the Wife's Parents out on Holiday and once again we relived the humour and wIt. Even down to the MELBA TOAST. EXCELLENT and once again BRILLIANT. A MUST FOR EVERY Ex Pat to South Africa to read


----------



## Jj2011 (Oct 1, 2014)

"This book sucks I couldn't even finish at least it was free lol"

After encountering this type of review on a number of books before I pubbed I swore I would never make a book free ever.


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

I recently got a gushing five-star review on my first book, which was great. But the best part was that exactly one day later the same reviewer wrote another gushing five-star review on the second book in the series. Thinking about how fast he or she must have torn through that second book made that warm, glowy feeling even warmer and glowier!


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

Do the couple of times short fiction by me has been compared to Heinlein count?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

My favourite is a five-star one that says "Arrived promptly." I laugh every time I think about it.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

About The Gardener of Baghdad...

_Absolutely beautiful story. As another reviewer said, this rivals a Nicholas Sparks novel. This is now one of my favorites. Its about Baghdad (and environs) in the 1950's and the present time. The characters and settings come alive. I'm honestly at a loss as to how to review this except to say that it was amazing. Do yourself a favor and read it._

I am sorry I have to add another...

_I almost gave up on this gem of a book. It began so slowly, centering on the life of the bookstore owners life, which was dull and dissatisfying. Then he finds the journal of The Gardener and the story comes to life. We're transported back in history, there's love, war, conflict, heartache, wonderful characters.
Don't miss this!_

Let me echo my readers "Enjoy the golden era of Baghdad, with all its beauty. Something the media will never give you"


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I sold a book to a young mother and her son at Gen Con in 2013 (_Zack Jackson & The Cult of Athos_) and the week after, I receive this message on Facebook.

"We met this weekend at Gen Con, and I just wanted to let you know that my son absolutely adores your book. I went to pick him up at school today, and at first when I went into the building I couldn't find him in the cafeteria where they keep all the students for pick-up. I was resigned to waiting, thinking he would be there in a moment, when I caught sight of a familiar book in the hands of a child sitting in the window sill that peeks out onto the parking lot. It was Jack, and his head and part of his tiny body was obscured by your book.

I'm here to tell you, his head and part of his body is still obscured by the book... and I'm pretty sure I couldn't pay him to put it down. Needless to say, I need to know how I can toss my money at you so that I can get the second one for him, because I'm pretty sure he will be done with it soon. He also absolutely adored your doodle in the front of the book. He laughed and said that he 'loves it' as we were driving home today, saying, 'See mom, he even drew something from the planet there on. Athosian... The Clan of Athos. Get it!'"

If that's not a glowing endorsement from your target audience, I don't know what is.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I really love all my reviews. I'm just thrilled when someone reads one of my books and takes the time to write one, but my debut novel, _Nandana's Mark_, which has now been republished as the first part of_ Half Faerie_, was selected by Sooz Book Reviews (Unsolicited Reviews by Susan Francis) as one of her top ten reads for 2013.

My favorite snippet of the review:

"This book isn't just fantasy, it's fantastic. I really enjoyed it. The plot is quite intricate and I was so intrigued. A lot happens and I was never bored. Garrett has clearly done her research. It has all the elements of a traditional fairy tale but with 21st century prose (there are no weak damsels in distress in this book). At the same time, it draws in elements of a modern faerie tale as well (see my article Fantasy Fiction: Fairies vs Faeries for more info), in particular the lines between good and evil are blurred. One can draw parallels with real life too (from the casualties of the dysfunctional family to the more serious topic of ethnic cleansing and the social displacement of people - which brings me back to my point about judging the book by its cover: fluffy and frivolous it is not.)"

You know, it's like when a reader really gets your book, and you're just so thrilled!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

My favorite review was actually a FB message. I was typing my second in series at the time, and the message icon chimed on my phone. It was a simple message; something like, 'I've just finished *book title* and loved it, when's the next one coming out'. So simple. I almost cried. My first book hadn't been out long. I didn't have a fanbase, or a mailing list, I had no idea what I was doing, and there was this random person who took the time to message me. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Not really a review, but a retired Marine Sergeant Major (that's the highest enlisted rank in the Corps) emailed me and said he read the last part of Fallen Palm as he was sitting in a deer stand and had to give up on the hunt and go sit in the car because, and I quote, "my eyeballs were sweating too much."


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, for me it has to be the following:
"I did not write this review unless there is another (name of reviewer) out there."  

To this day, I'm trying to understand what that means and if there are really two of them out there.


----------



## cebap (Dec 15, 2014)

I had a person PM me on reddit saying they got drunk with their friends and downloaded all my steamy shorts on KU. 
I then got a string of 5-star reviews that were amazingly creative and littered with errors. Oh how I love reddit.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Not really a review, but a retired Marine Sergeant Major (that's the highest enlisted rank in the Corps) emailed me and said he read the last part of Fallen Palm as he was sitting in a deer stand and had to give up on the hunt and go sit in the car because, and I quote, "my eyeballs were sweating too much."


Awww, now my eyeballs are sweating! 

One of the instructors for my son's JROTC program is a retired Marine Sergeant Major (the other is a Lieutenant Colonel). I'm betting it would take a LOT to make Sgt. Major have sweating eyeballs. He's their bad-ass god.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm in absolute stitches over some of these, still ridiculously giggling over "arrived promptly" as I attempt to type

and



Stella S. said:


> Well, for me it has to be the following:
> "I did not write this review unless there is another (name of reviewer) out there."
> 
> To this day, I'm trying to understand what that means and if there are really two of them out there.


Fell about, not kidding!

There needs to be a thread just for all these brilliant bizarre ones. I don't want to hijack what started as a really genuine warm thread about lovely reviews that meant something, but can we please have a list of these ones somewhere? You know how you get those round-robin emails or facebook posts of "100 stupid insurance claims" can't we have a list of "real reviews" that covers these?

I know it is not wise to discuss or post reviews, but seriously, these are comedy gold!


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a line from something recent...

_While I read this, the world melted away and all I saw was the land of Albion and its inhabitants. This story will linger with you long after you've finished it._ (Highlight mine)

...because that's pretty much all I ever wanted to make happen.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Chris Northern said:


> Just a line from something recent...
> 
> _While I read this, the world melted away and all I saw was the land of Albion and its inhabitants. This story will linger with you long after you've finished it._ (Highlight mine)
> 
> ...because that's pretty much all I ever wanted to make happen.


Yes, I agree, someone once said to me that a great book or a great film was one where you spend twice as long thinking about it as you spent watching/reading it. That really stayed with me, I think it's totally true


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

This review for my adult PNR novel, IMMORTAL ECLIPSE reminds me not to give up on my writing...

**5 Star Review** 
"...I really loved this book. It reeled you in from the beginning and didn't stop until the very last sentence. It has everything I love in a good book: paranormal, mystery, the love interest, surprises. If there was a rating higher than 5 stars, this book would have received it. This is the first book I have read in a long time in the paranormal genre that kept me up until the early morning hours. Congratulations to Sherry Soule and a wonderful work of fiction." -_Paranormal Romance Guild_


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

"His 'created' social media posts put us into the minds of the principals to these events in a way that mainstream history books, and even most historical fiction, simply cannot do. The result is a better understanding of the human dynamics of the decision making in these crucial periods in world history than one would get from a library full of history books."


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I had a 2-star:

"Pretty bad..."


----------



## Avril Sabine (Jun 18, 2014)

One of my favorite reviews would have to be an email that said, 'Your writing is compelling.' I have no idea which book they were referring to, but it was nice of them to take the time to let me know.


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

I love this review of Crash Wagon - Book One. I read it when I need a shot in the arm.  

So often I've found that the stories less than 300 pages have little to convey and the writing is that of a 5th grader.
Not so with Mr. Pryor's first installment in the Crash Wagon series!
I thoroughly enjoyed his succinct writing style as much as the nod to Kaylee in the Firefly series.
Thank you Jason, for a breath of truly fresh air in the e-book world!


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

"Thin plot...too much sex."

Look, man, you get one or the other at my store, not both!


----------



## hayley (Oct 21, 2014)

'What another great suprise! I loved this book beyond all speech, it just took me forever to put my love in writing. 50 Years from now, I would not be suprised if this series is considered a "classic", the way this world engulfs your mind, your thoughts, your worries... is truly an astounding talent. If you like books, any book, this will not dissapoint. You will always have a spot on my bookself, Ms. Lawson'

And my mothers, 'It doesn't suck. I'm quite surprised how good it is.'


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

My favorite review is the next one.


----------



## RyanAndrewKinder (Dec 14, 2014)

This one had me on cloud nine for a bit:

"Did Kinder have help generating this many prompts? If not, the man's brain is truly unique -- and it must never stop working. The situations posed in some of these prompts made me throw aside my current project and start over! Worth it, worth it, worth it!"

(note: I did not have any help. It was all from my mind. Thank you, random internet person.)


----------



## Marcus Richardson (Aug 15, 2014)

My favorite is one I just got: "Wow."

It came with 5 stars so I hope it's not the sarcastic wow.


----------



## RyanAndrewKinder (Dec 14, 2014)

cpatten said:


> I had a person PM me on reddit saying they got drunk with their friends and downloaded all my steamy shorts on KU.
> I then got a string of 5-star reviews that were amazingly creative and littered with errors. Oh how I love reddit.


Reddit is the best place ever. Got me back on the horse with my writing.


----------



## Walter Spence (Nov 22, 2014)

I've had some wonderful reviews, but this two star one hit my funny bone the first time I read it:

_This book was difficult to understand and only slightly entertaining. I don't think this is what people want in Books about vampires._


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I guess I'm weird, too. My new favorite:

"I do like Science Fiction but this was too far out."


----------



## AisFor (Jul 24, 2014)

I've had some really lovely reviews, that cheer me up when things don't seem to be going well, but this is my favorite:

"It's a unique Paranormal Fantasy storyline filled with Romance ,Intrigue ,Heartbreaking Emotion,Suspense and very Weird ,Steamy Erotic scenes that will have you Red Faced,Dizzy and Breathing Heavy."

I couldn't hope to arouse a better reaction in my readers.

And for most mind boggling review - someone rated the first and second parts of my serial, 4 minutes apart with the same comment:

"It was okay. Had an interesting story line but it just did not have enough to pull me in and purchase the 2nd part."


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

My favorite review was a 1 star review for my first book that said my book was a "socialist agenda wrapped in a zombie blanket" and it then went on to accuse me of gender bending, perverting Christianity, and promoting a racial agenda by reaching for low hanging fruit (namely, a chapter dedicated to backwoods religious hillbillies sacrificing people of color to zombies). So yeah, I still go back to that review for chuckles. It lets me know I did something right.


----------



## AisFor (Jul 24, 2014)

Jason Eric Pryor said:


> I love this review of Crash Wagon - Book One. I read it when I need a shot in the arm.
> 
> So often I've found that the stories less than 300 pages have little to convey and the writing is that of a 5th grader.
> Not so with Mr. Pryor's first installment in the Crash Wagon series!
> ...


Great review! The link between short books and 5th grader writing style's got me scratching my head though...


----------



## Jake Kerr (Aug 6, 2014)

While it is tempting to quote the review from Hugh Howey where he said my story brought him close to tears, this review is the one that brought me to tears:



> What a neat twist on a sci fi space story. Reminds me of what a scientist told me once... We're limited in testing by all we don't know. This story tugged at my heart in the most unexpected ways. Dealing with a spouse who travels is tough, especially when the expectation of communication is there. But this story also brought me back to the time after we lost our daughter and all we wanted was to know she could hear us. Odd, perhaps, to be brought to that place by reading a space travel story, but real nonetheless, and deeply touching for me. Thank you for this story.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't have an absolute favorite review. If I did, it would probably be one of the funny ones. But what I like best is when someone emails me to say thanks for writing a book they could share with their *insert relation*. Usually a kid or grandkid. Or when someone says I inspired them or someone they know to write their own book. It gave me a warm glow when a nice lady emailed the other day to say she was adding my books to their school library, at a student's recommendation. Stuff like that reminds me my readers are real live people, more than just numbers on my sales dashboard. Sometimes I fall into thinking of all those silent purchasers as a faceless mass, so it's cool to see them fleshed out into individuals with tastes and personalities. You always know that stuff, in theory, but reminders are nice.


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

It's hard to pick one since I've had so many thoughtful ones, but I'll go with this one:

It is gratifying to me, and it comes along so rarely, that a story has the trifecta of important pieces, all developed well: character, setting and plot. Zoya and Marcus are 'everyman' in different ways, Marcus in recovery from a “Mesh” addiction (that escape to a fantasy world of his choosing where his body is stabilized in a bed and his head hooked into escape instead of reality), son of a very wealthy (but mostly dead) man who had managed to finally eradicate viruses from the online world. Zoya is working poor in a place with DRASTIC disparities between people who can do pretty much anything they want and people barely getting by. And Ted manages to give them realistic motive to get involved and realistic means to 'up their game' to the necessary skills. The setting is fascinating and seems realistic, given the distance in the future, and the plot is highly tense and comes together (several PoV characters start in different places) well.

More than all this though, this is the first book I've read in quite some time that was completely Un-put-downable. I found myself reaching for it every chance I got. Even if you are not a Sci-Fi or Cyberpunk fan normally, the thriller nature of this and the great characters will pull you in.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Walter Spence said:


> I've had some wonderful reviews, but this two star one hit my funny bone the first time I read it:
> 
> _This book was difficult to understand and only slightly entertaining. I don't think this is what people want in Books about vampires._


That is a good one. I'd laugh too.


----------



## KimFaulks (Jul 8, 2012)

This would be my favourite for End of Dreams:

As a book reviewer it is very rare for me to give any work 5 stars, but this story did that one thing that every great story does - it made me think about it between reads, it infiltrated my dreams and niggled at the back of my mind. Like an earworm, it stuck with me leaving an aftertaste on my day to day life. I have to applaud Faulks for this stellar novel, it twists and turns, and dumps the unsuspecting reader on their literary ass. It is gritty, tenacious, cruel, sexy, enthralling, disturbing, passionate, and incredibly fast paced. This is NOT a boring read. The characters are well developed, relatable, and possess the depth of an excellent writer. I would describe the story as a supernatural crime thriller, and to make things even more interesting it is based in Australia - and that sense of the rawness of the land is conveyed in the personalities on the pages. There is a harsh beauty even in the darkest moments of this story, and a fierceness of spirit that is uniquely Australian. Faulks has won me over with this epic thrill ride, and if I could liken her writing to anyone I would have to say I got flavours of Stephen King, that is if King got off his moped and jumped on a Harley - because Faulks certainly out does him on grit, grunt, and momentum.

A truly incredible read that will leave you gasping, swearing, and if you're a book junkie like me, desperately awaiting your next fix.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Wow! These are all awesome! I'm so glad I started this thread, it's great to hear these. Especially the favourite negatives too!

My favourite negative was a 1 star I got for my book 2:-

"Misery. Layers and layers of misery. The team moves from one horror to another all the while losing their religion. I hated this book and am sorry to have spent the time to read it."

The thing is this is actually PRECISELY what I was shooting for! I needed the characters to have a horrible time of it, so they'd be bonded through hardship! The faith thing was important for the overall story. 

Funny isn't it how bad reviews can be good reviews?

Martyn


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

martyns said:


> Wow! These are all awesome! I'm so glad I started this thread, it's great to hear these. Especially the favourite negatives too!
> 
> My favourite negative was a 1 star I got for my book 2:-
> 
> ...


I've had only one bad review so far, though of course more will come. The reviewer said my book was very good but then he didn't like the ending. That seems reasonable, though I didn't see why a 'very good' had to drop all the way down to two stars just for the ending. I think he was expecting a happy ending, which was never my intention.


----------



## Lillian_Graves (Sep 22, 2014)

Natasha Holme said:


> As a queer person suffering from bulimia from the age of 8 (so 12 years now), I really related to big chunks of this book. My first real lesbian relationship ended at the start of February too, just a few months before I started reading Lesbian Crushes and Bulimia, so the heartache Natasha talks about was not only relatable (who DOESN'T find heartache relatable?) but still fresh. This book tore me down when I was incredibly vulnerable, it was a very hard read, but also one that I wanted to continue forever. And then it helped me to put things back together again, but in a different, slightly healthier way. I came out as queer rather than lesbian (the book made me realise how different the two can be and that both were valid and it was okay for me to ID in whatever way feels right) and after a quick dip into WORSE eating disordered behaviours, I finally confronted my need to recover.
> 
> I don't know when I finished the book... August? What I do know is that it's November and I haven't purged for two and a half months. I'm finally getting specialist treatment for my ED and of course that's a big help in recovery, but there were days, particularly at the start of treatment, where I'd leave my session thinking I'd nip into the toilets and purge before my train arrived. Instead I would sit down and read this book and I would be sucked in. I've never identified with a protagonist so much before. Natasha is so honest and maybe this is just my interpretation (which would say more about me than the book!) but I think she makes it very clear how bizarre the logic of an eating disorder is -- it's as if you want something (food, normalcy, love) so much that you decide you need to not want it anymore. Of course it then takes an even bigger hold of you. I wouldn't recommend this book to someone who hadn't suffered with an eating disorder. It's the best account of one that I've seen (which is funny, because often the ED parts of the book are pushed aside to make room for the feelings, but I think that's why it's so powerful -- the ED is a symptom of something much bigger) but I couldn't recommend it to someone who wouldn't "get" that mindset. The book doesn't walk you through what an eating disorder is and it doesn't sugarcoat the ending and leave you thinking "that's okay then, everything was fine in the end, she snapped out of it" the way a lot of eating disorder memoirs do. It's honest. It's a dose of tough love, a reminder about accountability and it has the potential to knock you off your feet and leave you there or pick up right up afterwards and bandage you up. It's closest to Marya Hornbacher's Wasted, I'd say, with a little sprinkle of The Bell Jar. That's a push though, because it's unlike anything else out there. So often in the queer community, there's talk about the intersection between female partners' bodies and eating disorders. It's something a lot of us struggle with, but nobody wants to formally address it. Reading about it made me finally feel like my feelings were okay and that I could finally overcome them.
> 
> ...


This is so touching to me. As an author of LGBT characters, you never know quite how it's going to be received by readers. This would make my whole year to know I reached someone in this way.

Way to go!


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

As someone who adores reading short stories, I always think it's a shame when one gets dinged for being...well short... (even when that's what it says on the tin...), so getting this review from someone who seemed to really 'get ' it was lovely. Of course I appreciate all reviews!

"I haven't read a short story for many years and I really don't know why. For an author a short story must be as, if not more, difficult to write than a full length novel. Being able to construct a mini plot, with a structured sequence of events, must need some intense planning and thought.

Not a precious word is wasted in this haunting, eerie and often poignant story, which has an almost ethereal quality in the way it captures the sensual yet horrifying feelings evoked by our nameless female protagonist.

The erotic passion, sensual language, horror and suspense, provide an atmospheric, chilling and unsettling read, as she constantly dreams a dream from which she cannot and often, does not, want to wake.

Slowly, her dream becomes a nightmare of sexual longing, losing someone she loves and being powerless to stop it, falling out of love with one person and in love, or is it lust with someone, or something else!

Her husband, worried by by the depth of her dreams, becomes drawn into her passionate alter ego, only to be used by whatever force is controlling his wife, for an uknown purpose and then tossing him aside like a leftover when she becomes totally obsessed....leaving me to ponder and speculate on the conclusion long after I had finished reading ....

A well spent few minutes, I loved this short story for what it is, but I didn't really want it to end. Julia has a way with the language she uses, the style in which she writes is totally captivating and enthralling, and her ability to set a mood shows a rare talent."


----------



## Walter Spence (Nov 22, 2014)

Lydniz said:


> That is a good one. I'd laugh too.


On the flip side, my favorite 'review' isn't really a review at all. It's a line Bookbub used to summarize my novel during the promo they ran a while back. Where they typically end things with a comment like, "Over 150 five star reviews on Amazon!", they wrote instead: "A breathtaking tale that will keep you guessing".


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Ariana said:


> Great review! The link between short books and 5th grader writing style's got me scratching my head though...


Yeah. When I read that part I remember thinking, "Wow. That was a very specific generalization." LOL


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Lillian_Graves said:


> This would make my whole year to know I reached someone in this way.
> 
> Way to go!


Yeah, my favourite review in nearly three years. I'd like to read the one that tops this ;-) Thanks very much, Lillian.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Kelly Rubidoux over at Reading the Paranormal generally writes my favorites (they're hilarious) but this one I recently got right on the heels of a self-published hater that roasted me on the same book (in it's Omnibus form)



> Holy Crap! Things falling from space, Witches, Magic, Werewolves, Vampires, Navy Seals, Super Soldiers, Nerds turned badasses, Odd people that look looked some weird hybrids from Pandora in Avatar( also referred to as Smurfs!) and Dinosaurs! All in one book! Pure writing Genius to pull that off and not even seem corny at the least!!!!!!! Mr Martin, you sir, are a legend! I raise a pint to you!


(It's funny, cause they are supposed to be corny, over-the-top, campy pulps, but you, know, a PINT)


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

Sometimes bad reviews can make as many sales as good ones.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Lillian_Graves said:


> This is so touching to me. As an author of LGBT characters, you never know quite how it's going to be received by readers. This would make my whole year to know I reached someone in this way.
> 
> Way to go!


I introduced a lesbian character in the third of my fantasy books - I saw it as a bit risky. I didn't really explore her character much in that book - I might do more in part 4. I do worry about the perception of the character from a lesbian point of view. I plan to introduce a bi-sexual guy in book 4, but I don't know whether it's sensible. Would it seem too forced to have homosexual and bisexual characters in fantasy novels? Or does it just make them nicely inclusive and broad in scope?


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

I have three favorites for my first novel:

1) http://www.amazon.com/review/RY7J3TDH9C5OF/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00E3HLHIK This one I love because I just happened to stumble across my almost exact desired reader and it turns out she really enjoyed it, and was critical of my work in a way that was helpful. The biggest compliment for me is that she was almost ready to give up on the genre and then she read my work and really enjoyed it.

2) http://www.amazon.com/review/R2SS1Y0ZCBBZQL/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00E3HLHIK I had a blog tour for The Black Parade and Fang Freakin' Tastic Reviews, who usually just reviews vampire/werewolf fiction, liked my premise enough to give the book a review. She gave me so much awesome, detailed feedback that my heart always wells over with gratitude whenever I read her review. When you first start out, a lot of people promise to read your book and give you their thoughts, but a lot of them never do or they skim over your blurb and spit back things to make it seem like they read it. Melanie actually read it and explained in detail what worked for her. That's the kind of thing that gets me out of bed in the morning. It makes this whole process easier to know at least one person out there truly loved your book and for substantial reasons.

3) http://www.amazon.com/review/R1PYYMF722XB70/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00E3HLHIK Okay, this is my one shallow little favorite. This reviewer mentioned that people who like The Dresden Files would like my work. That put the most gigantic feather in my cap because The Dresden Files my favorite book series period. I waited for six hours in a room at a con just to meet Jim Butcher, so hearing someone use my name in the same breath as his pretty much makes my life.


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

It's between this one (for _Good Eats_):

2.0 out of 5 stars *Ok , Dean koontz . You are safe.*
this book was obvious from chapter one. the author could have introduced more characters and a more interesting novel could have progressed. I have .read over one thousand horror books .

(The title alone was hilarious.)

Or this one (for _Dark Tales: eVolume One_):

4.0 out of 5 stars Good reading but not what I would call "dark". 
Like other reviewers I must agree these are definitely three unique stories in that they are all completely different from each other. However, none of them were really "dark" (although one hinted in that direction with its ending).

When Daddy Comes Home: Sorry, but I just thought this story was a waste of time. Daddy came home, and Mom's was in Lalaland. The end.

Child's Play: Absolutely the best of the three. Would have liked it even if it had been the entire book (and would still have been worth 4 or 5 stars).

When his dad died, Max got an imaginary friend - Edgar. At least that was who his mom and her best friend (the psychologist) thought he was. That was not who I thought Edgar was. Turns out we were all wrong.

And as you read the very last line of the story you will learn just how wrong we all were. We should have paid more attention to Max.

GREAT STORY! It certainly did not take me where I thought I was going! While not all surprises are pleasant, it can also be said that it is refreshing to suddenly find yourself thrust into an ending you did not expect.

The Storyteller: While not nearly as good as Child's Play for me, this was still a nice little story. Not a lot of drama, but a good read over a cup of tea (like the two women shared in the story).

Unfortunately only one person has come to view the house, and she has no desire to buy it. Her only reason for coming is to convince the owner not to sell!

When Elizabeth wants to know just why it is she should not sell her house, the gnarled, old, mysterious Genie says because it is her (Elizabeth's) house. She belongs there.

But exactly how can she convince Elizabeth of this? That is up to you to find out because I am not telling....

ETA: this one from Barnes and Noble on _Dark Tales: eVolume One_ (I keep forgetting I have books over there):

*This author has a remarkable imagination*
And her mind works in particularly horrifying ways finding circumstances that would scare just about everyone!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

martyns said:


> I introduced a lesbian character in the third of my fantasy books - I saw it as a bit risky. I didn't really explore her character much in that book - I might do more in part 4. I do worry about the perception of the character from a lesbian point of view. I plan to introduce a bi-sexual guy in book 4, but I don't know whether it's sensible. Would it seem too forced to have homosexual and bisexual characters in fantasy novels? Or does it just make them nicely inclusive and broad in scope?


To me it is unrealistic to have just one LGBT character in a story. There is a variety of sexualities and genders out there. Go for it, I say!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

What a fun thread 

I got one today that put a smile on my face:

"I loved this book and found I just couldn't put it down. Was going to read for about an hour or two and ended up staying up all night. It was inventive and intriguing with some great action scenes as well. I can't wait for the next book to come out so I can see what is in store for these brave young people who have been through so much. I loved the abilities they had and am excited to see what other spells they learn on their journey. Just a great read all around. "


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

I've had really wonderful, thoughtful reviews. Some are both effusive and critical, and I've appreciated them all. But the most recent one, which is also my lowest thus far on Amazon, actually made me happy in a way that the other, more in-depth ones didn't. 

Rating: Three Stars
Review: "good book" 

I mean... what more can I ask for? It's a good book? You didn't love it. You didn't hate it. Thanks. I'll totally take that any day.


----------



## RyanAndrewKinder (Dec 14, 2014)

I love all my reviews. Even the one star and three star ones. I made this graphic to show friends after getting a three star that just said "Predictable" (and then I looked at the reviewers history...)


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

ElleChambers said:


> It's between this one (for _Good Eats_):
> 
> 2.0 out of 5 stars *Ok , Dean koontz . You are safe.*
> this book was obvious from chapter one. the author could have introduced more characters and a more interesting novel could have progressed. I have .read over one thousand horror books .
> ...


I have read your dark tales. I do not want to know what that one reviewer's idea of dark is. Running away and hiding now.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

I found this book for free - and we all know that we get what we pay for.

But I didn't pay for super-hot and sexy rolled up with suspense and a beautiful woman with the voice of a siren - nor did I pay for a well-built world of government-controlled (or not?) shifter species including a were-pufferfish? And people that are "V-positive" (which is vampire)... This world will knock you out with it's completeness.

And the heroine is resisting her mate-mark because her parents were murdered by werebeasts while she cowered in a tent, listening. And the hero - holy guacamole, he is smoking hot...but strangely tender.

Yeah, gimme more. I'll pay for the next one!!!

for Moonbound

and:

"An excellent first installment!  A very unusual, very realistic spin on shifter books. Reminded me of the Sookie Stackhouse books."  - Ana Zaires, #1 International Best-Selling and USA Today Best-Selling Author of the "Krinar Chronicles"


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> I have read your dark tales. I do not want to know what that one reviewer's idea of dark is. Running away and hiding now.


Lol, thanks Cin. The reviewer from B&N felt the same way - I love the different reactions we get as authors. It's fascinating. What's good/disturbing to one person is boring/pedestrian to another.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

My favorite is this 5-star I received back in November:

"Growing up, I've found solace in many a fantasy novel and dreamed of myself one day becoming a hero. Perhaps unsurprisingly, I had trouble relating to a hero who gets the girl and saves the day. Imagine what a treat it would have been to come across a story told as beautifully as this one and being able to relate to it on a fundamental level?

While this novel has all the cliches of all fantasy novels--the young farmer becoming something greater than himself--it goes about it in a way that truly captures one's attention. I fell so in love with the characters and was absorbed so thoroughly that I felt I was watching a movie unfold.

The descriptions weren't overdone and the dialogue wasn't stilted. Everything flowed far smoother than even some of the most famous fantasy novels out there. Truly a talented writer and I can't help but look forward to reading more from this author."

It really touched me.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Deke said:


> "It's okay, I guess."
> 
> Thanks Mom!


My mum did the same thing for my very first published book. She said: It's quite good, dear.'

I've never forgotten it. But did she have to put that 'quite' in there?! Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

"It wasn't bad."  
"It did not suck."
"Might read the next one, might not."

I really, really want to use these quotes at the top of my books.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm a noob, so of course every review is downright miraculous to me. But I think it would be a tie between these three (excerpted):

"This is the kind of book you immediately push all your closest friends into reading so you won't be the only one recovering from a book hangover."

"The whole thing was all so imperfectly perfect I can't stand it."

"Their dialogue and repartee had me howling with laughter one second and grabbing for the box of Kleenex the next."

I'm still flat-out flabbergasted that someone's read it, much less liked it.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

_Awesome book_ - for* Sometimes We Ran 2: Community*.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Lovin' reading these reviews. Sylvia, I must now go search for your book. that was a smokin' review!


I've had a couple that make me all warm and tingly. One said my MC heroine was bada$$ (which totally made my day) and another referred to the writing and story as one of my favorite edibles...

"I'm hooked. And it's not about the number of pages. It's about great writing. Do you want a five-pound bag of generic, mass-produced, cocoa-favored candy? Or do you want a champagne truffle from a Swiss chocolatier"


LOL. loved it! Not sure it's accurate, but really dug it.

pardon me...I have to go seek out some sugar...


----------



## Walter Spence (Nov 22, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> Fantasy novels were the first place I ever encountered casual acceptance of LGBTQetc folks -- Mercedes Lackey, MZB, Holly Lisle, CJ Cherryh -- I think that the freedom of creating your own world, which does not have to reflect the mores of ours, makes fantasy uniquely suitable for this.


I once sat on a panel with Mercedes Lackey and Holly Lisle at Balticon; subject was Child Abuse in SF and Fantasy. And I used to be in a writer's group with Holly Lisle; in fact, we collaborated on a novel published by Bain Books, _The Devil & Dan Cooley_. We had all sorts of folks in our writer's group, including a lesbian couple. Very eclectic outfit, we were.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

This was my first review on Goodreads. Sometimes the first is the best.

"One of the best books I have ever read. The premise was both heartbreaking and inspiring, and the writing was beautiful. I loved it."


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Amity Lassiter (Nov 28, 2014)

"Boy mets girl. Within the first day or two, he almost has her in his bed. Read only if graphic sex is what you want to read about."

Username was something like "grannyknits". I write contemporary western romance that I call "sweet with heat" - open door sex scenes but no frank language. Far from graphic. I lol'd a LOT. And now I'm going to release a book called 50 Shades of Hay.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

martyns said:


> I introduced a lesbian character in the third of my fantasy books - I saw it as a bit risky. I didn't really explore her character much in that book - I might do more in part 4. I do worry about the perception of the character from a lesbian point of view. I plan to introduce a bi-sexual guy in book 4, but I don't know whether it's sensible. Would it seem too forced to have homosexual and bisexual characters in fantasy novels? Or does it just make them nicely inclusive and broad in scope?


I'll vote for more. And I'll suggest: Their part in the story doesn't have to be (IMO shouldn't be) "about" their sexuality. Just go about sword slinging or spell slinging or whatever that person slings.

Anyhow, I appreciate every review for the rare and precious thing it is. I look forward to a really good, unhinged negative one, though. I adore bad reviews that say far too much about the speaker and nothing about the book. I've spent hours looking up my favorite books from childhood, especially, like people utterly baffled by _The Phantom Tollbooth_. I'm possibly a bad person. Someday, though. Someday. (And you can't fake it, either. )


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

My favorite review so far is actually the one voted "most helpful" at the top of that book. That gives me a warm happy feeling.

_Every so often, I get the pleasure of reading a new book that is simply a delight from start to finish. Black Magic Academy by Emily Martha Sorensen is just such a book.

Now, whenever I compare a book to Harry Potter, I get in a little trouble with the author. One author actually took to her Facebook page complaining that yet another reviewer compared her book to Harry Potter. For some reason, authors seem to take a comparison to a billion dollar book/movie enterprise as a bit of an insult. So, here's hoping that the author takes no offense when I say, with Black Magic Academy, Sorensen has given readers what Harry Potter should have been!_

That reviewer also went on to buy my second book when I released it a year later. It makes me happy every time I think about it.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Deke said:


> "It's okay, I guess."
> 
> Thanks Mom!


Is your mom a distant cousin of mine?


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

It was a reviewer that gave me 3 stars and would have given my 5 if there weren't so many speling misteaks


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

One of my favorite reviews is from a teenaged blogger on the _BitterSweet_ Blog for my YA novel, *Shade*:

The book was simply a work of art, and I'm not even kidding. I was easily allured by the book because of its pretty pretty cover. And it was as gorgeous as its content. The scenes were carefully and intricately created into one beautiful story. And there weren't any romance needed! More books like this please! I am not a romance hater though. I absolutely love them! I just don't think it's necessary to have them in every book.

Aside from this book not having romantic scenes, I really adored the main characters, which I think is Shade. And Brandon. They stood out in this whole book! I was easily attached with them because the convey real feelings and personality. I've read a lot of books that has this almost-perfect character caught in between problems, and I just think they're too fictional. Shade and Brandon are like the "replicas" of every teenager. They got problems of their own, they are bullied to the point that they do rebellious things. I'm not saying that ALL teenagers are cutting themselves to death though. But I'm pretty sure that you are aware of the news?

There are bunch of good things that I can say about this book so I better list them down:
1.) The story was a combination of different genres. You won't even think it was possible to mix them in one book.
2.) I'd like to say that the book was weird, but weird doesn't sound good. I guess what I wanted to say was ...... Ughh. It was weird in the best way. I mean it was full of things. A girl with stars in her eyes, a mother who changed her name into a plant used for drugs, and a ghost that plays Angry Birds. Like what?
3.) Reading this book is like reading my own story. As I started reading this, I actually started to think that Shade's problems are my problems. I was too stressed out when I finished this book. And I sighed with relief too. Isn't that how a book should be? It was suppose to make you feel something. Marilyn Peake crafted this book in a way that we, the readers, can understand how her main character feels.

4.) And the best was, the story is real. This might not be based from one specific true story, but I guess the issue that revolved around this book happens everyday. At first I was intrigued by the dedication on the first page that says, "For all the girls who are lost throughout the world: may you soon be found. And may you soon find inner peace." But then after reading this I understood what she means. And I was sad about the cruel things that are still happening today.

I hope I didn't make it sound like this book is all cruel stuff. Because it was absolutely great. I was just drawn in the specific topic that was involved in this book. I am not sure if it's right to tell you what issue I was talking about because it can either be a spoiler, or a reason for you to think that this book is boring. But I assure you, it is not! It is lovely. Read it. Read it now.

For you to completely understand, I interviewed the author herself, Marilyn Peake. She is a very nice woman to begin with, and she's definitely a great author!

Review and Author Interview on the _Bittersweet_ Blog:
http://bittersweetblogs.blogspot.com/2014/07/ya-review-shade-by-marilyn-peake.html


----------



## Amity Lassiter (Nov 28, 2014)

Shelagh said:


> Is your mom a distant cousin of mine?


And probably also related to my fiance's grandmother, who, upon seeing I had cut off all my hair said "well it's alright."


----------



## DC Swain (Feb 24, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Reviews from children are the best


This, totally, I have one 5* review from the UK on my *pirate* book (only one thats in KU) that says:
_it's great
I want it to be about football
I chose it because it is the best story
by Percy_

At least Percy knows what he likes


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

It's so hard to pick, but actually one of my favorites wasn't one of the five stars but a four star for Infamous.

It's longer, so I won't put the whole thing, but it starts:
_"I hated reading this book as much as I loved reading it. I found the whole thing so sad. I cried in places that others might not cry in. Both characters resonated so profoundly with me."_
And it ends:
_"I am glad that I read this book. I feel like it changed the way I read romance a little bit. And I will definitely read the next book by this author."_

Being told that someone identified with my characters so much almost made _me _cry.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Got this one today:  I think the author is off his meds and should stay off so I can read more of his books.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

A one star review I got: 

"I read the first two books in the series and made it through....I was okay with the whole Aztec thing, as I am familiar with the culture... It was when the author described hell that that I had to suppress the urge to throw up ....It was very graphic and disturbed me much more than (the racists) and the Aztec blood sacrifices."

I love it, I guess I did my job in describing hell properly!


----------



## whistlelock (Jun 30, 2015)

This book is not what I expected- It's better!


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

The very best feedback I got weren't actual reviews, but comments on my blog. One of them was over 400 words long.

If I had to quote a review, then probably the one that's in my editioral reviews section: "The worldbuilding and characters were remarkable, definitely on par with some of the better trade-published books I've read in recent years"


----------



## MN_Arzu (Jul 15, 2016)

This one, 'cause I love that I can get people to laugh and cry  

"This quick read is a character-driven novel, an unusual combination of science fiction and romance, with touches of mystery and a good sprinkling of humor. The surprise ending made me suddenly laugh out loud (I must have startled the people around me in the breakfast restaurant) while shedding tears of joy, something that has never happened to me before. I'm eagerly awaiting anything else this author will write. Bravo!"


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

D-C said:


> My favorite review was actually a FB message. I was typing my second in series at the time, and the message icon chimed on my phone. It was a simple message; something like, 'I've just finished *book title* and loved it, when's the next one coming out'. So simple. I almost cried. My first book hadn't been out long. I didn't have a fanbase, or a mailing list, I had no idea what I was doing, and there was this random person who took the time to message me. I'll never forget it.


I still don't have a fan base or a mailing list and have no idea what I'm doing ... especially on the marketing side of things. I didn't know that reviews from the UK didn't show up on US Amazon, but a FB post told me it was there.

From Amazon.co.uk
5.0 out of 5 stars
Lovely read
By Welshcol on 3 Sept. 2016
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I read this without reading the first two but still was able to get into the story. There is a warning that this is an adult book. Thankfully it's not full of ridiculous sex and tastefully done where necessary. I'm getting to like heart warming stories like this, and I love the way the author allows you to get in the characters head, who by the way are not perfect and that is what makes this book so good. There is relationships with mother and son and Michael and analese (strange name) that wRm the heart strings in this delightful read.


----------

